# Get a painted white finish with grain showing through?



## gidon (22 Sep 2008)

I'm making a frame for my sister and she's very specific about the finish she wants (tried to persuade her to have a natural finish but no go!!)
She wants it painted white but with the grain showing through.
I've never tried liming before but thought that might do it - but worried won't be white enough.
Guess could just use some dulux white paint watered down? What would I apply as a base coat (can't use paint primer) - some danish oil?
Or has someone got a better idea?
Oh should say the wood is Yellow Poplar (Tulipwood).
Many thanks
Gidon


----------



## Mark Hancock (22 Sep 2008)

Liming is usually achieved by applying something like liming wax or paint and then rubbing back so that the liming compound fills just the grain. It works well on timbers like ash. I'm not sure there would be enough grain to fill with Tulipwood?


----------



## Philly (22 Sep 2008)

Gidon
I made a bathroom cabinet with that type of finish. Ended up using Dulux white undercoat - brush it on sparingly and then wipe it off with a rag. Then apply a clear varnish when dry.
Hope this helps
Philly  





Sorry about the poor photo :roll:


----------



## Woodfinish Man (22 Sep 2008)

I'd recommend Jaxa White Liming Filler. It's applied by brush or cloth , wiped off across the grain and then overcoated with a clear protective lacquer (Precat or AC lacquer) . This will give a white limed effect and far better performance than a liming wax.

Hope this helps

WM


----------



## gidon (22 Sep 2008)

Thanks chaps!
I'll give the Dulux paint a go first. I have some water based undercoat and primer that's white I think. Philly did you do just one coat like that before the varnish? Do you reckon a wax finish on top of that (instead of varnish) would be ok? Or I have some spray lacquer (melamine and acrylic) that I could use.
Thanks
Gidon


----------



## jasonB (22 Sep 2008)

Ronseal do "woodwash" which comes is several shades including white, used it on this ceiling, its like a white tinted varnish - water based

Jason


----------



## gidon (22 Sep 2008)

Thanks Jason - something else to look out for.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Philly (24 Sep 2008)

Gidon
Sorry for the delay! Yes, just one coat. You can control the strength by how long you leave it on or how hard you rub it off. Once it dries any top coat should be fine - I would'nt just wax it.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## gidon (24 Sep 2008)

OK thanks Philly!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Harbo (29 Oct 2008)

This is probably too late but I "limed" some oak a few years back using liming paste and wax - the grain is brought out using a brass brush.

I also "limed" most of our pine doors with white matt emulsion - leave to dry then sand off to give amount of whiteness or grain required - then cover with some transparent acrylic waterbased varnish (matt, gloss or semi as desired). Worked a treat and still looking good after a good few years.

Rod


----------



## MikeG. (29 Oct 2008)

Watered down emulsion works well for this..........brush on, wipe off, allow to dry then seal with a non-water-based varnish. It doesn't have to be white, either............you can get some interesting effects using blues and greens.

Mike


----------



## gidon (29 Oct 2008)

Thanks - went for what Philly suggested - used some Dulux white primer/undercoat. Was a little thick - should have watered down a little but came out ok in the end. Finished with some wax. My sister was happy so thank you all!





Cheers

Gidon


----------

